

The IRL fetish - mjn
http://thenewinquiry.com/essays/the-irl-fetish/

======
batista
>* But as the proliferation of such essays and books suggest, we are far from
forgetting about the offline; rather we have become obsessed with being
offline more than ever before.*

Really? Because we bitch about not being offline enough from time to time?

> _We have never appreciated a solitary stroll, a camping trip, a face-to-face
> chat with friends, or even our boredom better than we do now. Nothing has
> contributed more to our collective appreciation for being logged off and
> technologically disconnected than the very technologies of connection._

A bad idea milked for several paragraphs, and not true at that.

We appreciated solitary strolls, camping trip, face-to-face chats with
friends, alright in the 90s and the 80s too. Actually, even more so, because
they weren't interrupted every other bloody minute by looking on our phone and
checking the latest texts and tweets...

